# Why Fulcrum Racing 7's?



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm strongly considering a Cervelo R3 or R5. I research pretty thoroughly. I thought it was a misprint at first when I saw that Cervelo provides the Fulcrum Racing 7 wheelset with all their road bikes. When I finally laid eyes on a new R5 today at the LBS I was disappointed. For such a reputable company, that sells bikes in the $5-7K range, to equip them with entry level wheels is quite strange. It just doesn't seem right to see such a mismatch on a machine with full Dura Ace or Sram Red. And, if you want to properly 'round out' your bike, you will be spending another $1500 on the Fulcrum Racing 1's or Zeros, or your favorite equivalent (perhaps carbon). This makes the financial decision NOT in their favor. You won't see a Pinarello or any other top machine at that level with those wheels as stock. It's kind of an insult to the buyer.


----------



## tlclee (Jun 9, 2009)

Special Eyes said:


> I'm strongly considering a Cervelo R3 or R5. I research pretty thoroughly. I thought it was a misprint at first when I saw that Cervelo provides the Fulcrum Racing 7 wheelset with all their road bikes. When I finally laid eyes on a new R5 today at the LBS I was disappointed. For such a reputable company, that sells bikes in the $5-7K range, to equip them with entry level wheels is quite strange. It just doesn't seem right to see such a mismatch on a machine with full Dura Ace or Sram Red. And, if you want to properly 'round out' your bike, you will be spending another $1500 on the Fulcrum Racing 1's or Zeros, or your favorite equivalent (perhaps carbon). This makes the financial decision NOT in their favor. You won't see a Pinarello or any other top machine at that level with those wheels as stock. It's kind of an insult to the buyer.


That's because they don't price in an expensive set of wheels that you will be stuck with if you want to get something new. Most ppl will upgrade to an aero set or a light set for climbing. It is very difficult to predict everyone's preference so they would rather put a cheap set of wheels on and let you decide on how you want to customize it to your needs. If it was up to me, I rather not buy any bike with any wheels.


----------



## AML225 (Jul 12, 2011)

When it comes to using these bikes to their full potential (for racing) wheels are as personal as a saddle. When it comes to using these bikes every day (for training) I don't see the problem with the 7s.


----------



## Whip Appeal Neil (Jun 22, 2011)

i've been told you have "your training wheels" and then your "race wheels" - for the same reason as above mentioned, they want to get you into the bike with a good set up knowing you will eventually change them out. Wheelset and saddle are among the things that people change out frequently. The Fulcrum 7 arent a slouch by any means. I prefer them to the Shimano r500 or the entry level Mavics - which I have ridden. 

Speaking of price point. THe 2010 RS was listed at $3,600 - $4,000 with full ultegra and Fulcrum Racing 7. If you look at the 2011 RS they dropped the price over $1,000. Its the same frame...exactly the same frame, but with different components. If you wanted to get into a SRAM build and upgrade the FSA stuff later, but wanted to just get out and ride, that bike is still better than purchasing the frameset alone (if you didnt have components to swap) -- A lot of it is marketing, but don't look past the big picture...

Now, The reason I got the 2010 -- was that it was the same price as the 2011 with a better build.


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

most who buy these bikes upgrade the wheels anyway. Keep the price point lower, get people on the bikes, then upgrade.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Good points all around. I have several set of wheels and don't want to pay for them on a new bike but I also feel that Cervelo is doing themselves a disservice because most people demo a bike with the stock wheels ( except me) and get compared to a Cannondale Evo for example with Shimano C24s. The Cervelo is going to feel slower compared to the C'Dale snap. Of course, educated buyers should know this tactic.

OTOH, I rented an R3 recently and beat the hell out of the Fulcrum 7s amassing 180 miles and 18k ft in climbing. No issues, they held up well so I am fairly impressed with them for a cheap trainer set. I cannot comment of long term reliability.


----------



## trussdude (Jul 8, 2011)

I test rode a R3, S2 and S5 the other day. 

The first two had the Fulcrum 7s. The S5 had a set of Mavic Cosmic Carbones on it.

I made the LBS swap them out for the Fulcrum 7s.


----------

